# ViP622/ViP722 - L6.17 Software Experiences/Bugs Discussion



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

*ViP622/ViP722 - L6.16 Software Experiences/Bugs Discussion* 
It appears that L6.17 for the ViP622/ViP722 has begun spooling to some customers. Please use this thread to post your experiences and bugs found with this release.

Be sure when you report an issue or an experience be sure to include details and specify what receiver you saw it on. We definitely have seen some issues be receiver model specific so including the model is always good practice.

After receiving an update, if your box does not appear to be operating properly first step should be, find a ten minute period where nothing is recording, and then pull out the AC plug for 20 seconds and then plug it back in.

*If you were having CC issues, please use the new CC sticky thread to report your experiences with L6.17*

_*Reported Fixes:*_

 Closed Captioning Fixes (From Dish)
_*Reported Possible New Issues: *_


 OTA channels being very pixilated and the picture going blank for a second or two. 

_*Other Reported Highs and Lows:*_


 User box become unreliable after update (71 Timer and 200+ events). After deleting some timers reliability has appeared to return to the box. 

_Moderator Note: Feel free to report getting it or not, but don't be suprised if we sweep through and delete those type of posts with an update at the top indicating the state of the roll out. _


----------



## RBD-Tx (Dec 21, 2008)

Sweep away: not here yet in Southeast Texas.


----------



## spikor (Aug 12, 2008)

I have software version L616RJUD-N Bootstrap version 1418RJUD
I been having problems on the locals Huntington-Charleston WVA on the 722 but not on the 510,311 and 301 thought it was the 722 because everything else is fine but SPEED Channel went out on all of them maybe it is the DPP 44 Switch Block who knows? This has been happening last few days that I am aware of. I do not know on the behalf of the 722 is it the update ( Did my 722 take the latest version upgrade?) or might have a faulty leased 722 or a faulty DPP44?....of course my problems might be due to cold weather and a cold DPP 44 switch getting internal components cold and causing issues/glitches. 4 above at home this morning -1 in my truck -9 on the way to work and -6 at work that was about 6:15 am to 6:35am


----------



## RaggedClaws (Feb 6, 2009)

L6.17 uploaded last night to my VIP622. It appears to have eliminated false signal drops on all satellites which rendered the 622 all but unusable for the last several days. These showed up with L6.15 or L6.16; I'm not certain.

However, *L6.17 brings a new bug*: When displaying INFO about scheduled but not yet executed events, the descriptive text for some, but not all, events, is blank. An example of what I mean by descriptive text is "The Doofus Show. (2009) Doofuses abuse each other in this spiffy reality show. Blah blah blah blah. New. (HD)"


----------



## JimD (Apr 8, 2005)

RaggedClaws said:


> "The Doofus Show. (2009) Doofuses abuse each other in this spiffy reality show. Blah blah blah blah. New. (HD)"


Man, I _love_ the doofus show. It's one of my favorites, and I'm glad it wasn't on SMITH.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

Nothing here yet, but I'm always last to get it.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

RaggedClaws said:


> L6.17 uploaded last night to my VIP622. It appears to have eliminated false signal drops on all satellites which rendered the 622 all but unusable for the last several days. These showed up with L6.15 or L6.16; I'm not certain.
> 
> However, *L6.17 brings a new bug*: When displaying INFO about scheduled but not yet executed events, the descriptive text for some, but not all, events, is blank. An example of what I mean by descriptive text is "The Doofus Show. (2009) Doofuses abuse each other in this spiffy reality show. Blah blah blah blah. New. (HD)"


Can you provide the exact steps you do to see this bug?


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

How come so few of us have seen this new release? In the past, such upgrades first went out to those of us who have been actively reporting, testing and waiting for the audio dropout issue-----a known, serious problem in some cities that has had it's own sticky for almost 9 months! 

I'm starting to feel that fixing this item is sinking on the priority list and may never be fully addressed. :icon_dumm


----------



## dschneider (Aug 23, 2007)

As per the Release info in the first post in this thread, I believe L6.17 was released probably solely to address issues with closed captions (see thread on numerous CC issues). I have been in touch with Dish engineering about these issues in conjuction with a complaint filed with the FCC and am happy to report that something is finally being done to address the problems. I received a targeted download of 6.17 early on Thursday the 5th (with a heads up from Dish engineering) and have been communicating with them regarding changes in CC function.

The good news is that 6.17 seems to have fixed the problems with CCs on the various HD Movie Premiums feeds (HBO HD, MAX HD, STARZ HD, AND SHO HD plus all the related multiple HD movie feeds) that have been broken in recent months.

The bad news, is that now I have no and/or messed up CCs on my local channel HD stations for NBC and CBS. The problem affects only the DISH HD feed for those two stations -- CCs on the SD versions as well as OTA being fed thru my 722 are OK. So the problem seems to be related to the satellite feed of those two networks.

ABC and FOX HD are both OK. In my area, NBC and CBS HD are 1080, and ABC and FOX HD are 720, so I my guess would be that it is a 720/1080 decoding issue.

Would appreciate seeing reports of CC issues from other recipients of the 6.17 download, especially as it applies to the new CBS/NBC HD bugs (or 1080 vs 720 feeds as might vary from area to area). Perhaps there could be a separate thread for 6.17 CC issues and Other 6.17 Bugs.

Wash, DC Area
Vip722
L6.17


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

moman19 said:


> How come so few of us have seen this new release? In the past, such upgrades first went out to those of us who have been actively reporting, testing and waiting for the audio dropout issue-----a known, serious problem in some cities that has had it's own sticky for almost 9 months!
> 
> I'm starting to feel that fixing this item is sinking on the priority list and may never be fully addressed. :icon_dumm


We did get the release notes (Appears CC was addressed in L6.17). It does not appear to have any audio dropout fixes, but given release notes do not include all changes it is still possible some audio issues were addressed but we have no indication this is the case.

As for the rollout, I personally have not come up with any rhyme or reason how the decided to roll out. Sometimes it includes people that have been having an issue, but the more common is a phased random rollout. Bottom line.. Patience is a virtue when Rollouts occur.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

dschneider said:


> The bad news, is that now I have no and/or messed up CCs on my local channel HD stations for NBC and CBS. The problem affects only the DISH HD feed for those two stations -- CCs on the SD versions as well as OTA being fed thru my 722 are OK. So the problem seems to be related to the satellite feed of those two networks.
> 
> ABC and FOX HD are both OK. In my area, NBC and CBS HD are 1080, and ABC and FOX HD are 720, so I my guess would be that it is a 720/1080 decoding issue.
> 
> Would appreciate seeing reports of CC issues from other recipients of the 6.17 download, especially as it applies to the new CBS/NBC HD bugs (or 1080 vs 720 feeds as might vary from area to area). Perhaps there could be a separate thread for 6.17 CC issues and Other 6.17 Bugs.


Good suggestion.. I will create one..


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

My oldest 622 got it. I don't use CC so it wasn't based on a complaint.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

dschneider said:


> ......The good news is that 6.17 seems to have fixed the problems with CCs on the various HD Movie Premiums feeds...... The bad news, is that now I have no and/or messed up CCs on my local channel HD stations for NBC and CBS......
> 
> Wash, DC Area
> Vip722
> L6.17


This illustrates how different DMAs behave differently. I have noticed CC issues here in St. Louis, but it's intermittant. The primary culprit has always been the local ABC-HD channel (KDNL) during Prime Time. CC might be absent throughout the entire evening one night, but then come and go the following evening.

CC was constantly available when decoded by the ATSC tuner/decoder of a TV not attached to the E* DVR.


----------



## RaggedClaws (Feb 6, 2009)

Ron Barry said:


> Can you provide the exact steps you do to see this bug?


I no longer see the new bug (empty program description) today. This sequence triggered it yesterday:

<DVR>
<DVR>
<DVR> (should bring you to Daily Schedule)

<INFO> or (should show the Timer Event)


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Nightly reboot might have fixed the issue RaggedClaws.  Thanks for the update.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

RBD-Tx said:


> Sweep away: not here yet in Southeast Texas.


Dish spooling updates by own rules and very rare ( two times only ) by ZIP code(s). Usually by R00xxxxxxxx numbers.
Last L6.17 coming to a four group by the R00xxxxx number ranges. I saw it in RandallA'a post. Not here.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

I got 6.17 on my 622 but not on my 722?


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

I have 6.17, don't use CC. Haven't seen any issues yet.


----------



## edw (Mar 8, 2007)

I don't know if this is the place to ask this, but...my 622 has been "reving" up for the last hour and a green light blinking on the front of the unit. I tried to push "power" for several seconds with no result. I tried to take out the card then reinstate it with no result. I unpluged the unit than repluged it with no result. The 622 continually makes this noise while the green light blinks. I've left it unplugged.

Any suggestions?

Thanks, in advance.

Update: Issue resolved...replacement!


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

My new replacement 722 (L6.17) now reboots itself at least once a day in addition to the daily update cycle (mostly during recordings), the picture quality and color are horrible, constant picture dropping and pixelization, motion blur, the EPG is still crap, timers are not firing off, etc . . . My old one is sitting here waiting for UPS to pick it up. I'm tempted to keep the 6.16 one and ship back the 6.17. But I have yet to get a reply from the CSR I have been dealing with that OFFICIALLY confirmed that all the problems that I am having and more to come are software related and we'll have to just wait until they fix them. BUT I was assured that the 922 does not have these problems and when I asked how can I get one, my inquiry was not answred and now I only get one question per eMail answered and it's rarely the important ones. I guess I'll just have to start filing trouble tickets on the newer 722 now. That is until I can get a 922.

So any problems that you had that are now gone, count your blessings. But don't be surprised with any new problems. They all be fixed  . . . later.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

FarmerBob said:


> My new replacement 722 (L6.17) now reboots itself at least once a day in addition to the daily update cycle (mostly during recordings), the picture quality and color are horrible, constant picture dropping and pixelization, motion blur, the EPG is still crap, timers are not firing off, etc . . . My old one is sitting here waiting for UPS to pick it up. I'm tempted to keep the 6.16 one and ship back the 6.17. But I have yet to get a reply from the CSR I have been dealing with that OFFICIALLY confirmed that all the problems that I am having and more to come are software related and we'll have to just wait until they fix them. BUT I was assured that the 922 does not have these problems and when I asked how can I get one, my inquiry was not answred and now I only get one question per eMail answered and it's rarely the important ones. I guess I'll just have to start filing trouble tickets on the newer 722 now. That is until I can get a 922.
> 
> So any problems that you had that are now gone, count your blessings. But don't be surprised with any new problems. They all be fixed  . . . later.


I'm sure the 922 will have it's share of problems because it's new.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

FarmerBob, your problems sound hardware related to me. We are not seeing reports of these types of problems from most other 722 users on either 6.16 or 6.17. It is not all that unusual to get a bad receiver when you get a replacement. I would suggest trying to get another replacement. The box should not be rebooting like that and with the other problems you mentioned, something sounds very off with that receiver unless you have some local power issues that would affect any receiver you get.

The 922 is not available yet. And, any time a new piece of hardware comes out you can assume there will be software problems out of the gate. Don't believe them when they say they already know it has no problems. It's the ones they don't know about that will get you.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

One other point.  Keeping your L6.16 box will eventually mean that it will be updated to L6.17. So keeping the L6.16 box will not prevent you from having L6.17 eventually at your location. 

As to your problem. I agree with ChuckA, it sounds like hardware or possible an external influence. Heat possible? Power related? Why is your 6.16 going back? Why did you swap boxes?


----------



## TheChef (Oct 2, 2008)

FarmerBob said:


> My new replacement 722 (L6.17) now reboots itself at least once a day in addition to the daily update cycle (mostly during recordings), the picture quality and color are horrible, constant picture dropping and pixelization, motion blur, the EPG is still crap, timers are not firing off, etc . . . My old one is sitting here waiting for UPS to pick it up. I'm tempted to keep the 6.16 one and ship back the 6.17. But I have yet to get a reply from the CSR I have been dealing with that OFFICIALLY confirmed that all the problems that I am having and more to come are software related and we'll have to just wait until they fix them. BUT I was assured that the 922 does not have these problems and when I asked how can I get one, my inquiry was not answred and now I only get one question per eMail answered and it's rarely the important ones. I guess I'll just have to start filing trouble tickets on the newer 722 now. That is until I can get a 922.
> 
> So any problems that you had that are now gone, count your blessings. But don't be surprised with any new problems. They all be fixed  . . . later.


Odds of your problems being software related are very low. I'd bet the farm its hardware related in nature as others have said.

Your timers not firing could be a result of your epg being crap(elaborate?)

Your picture problems could be multiple things. I'm curious by your statement that the quality is bad in picture in color.

Random reboots that you describe... biggest portion of problems I've seen are with heat issues and electrical, as someone also mentioned. And as they stated, it would be good to know why the other box is taking a trip back.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

TheChef said:


> Odds of your problems being software related are very low. I'd bet the farm its hardware related in nature as others have said.
> 
> Your timers not firing could be a result of your epg being crap(elaborate?)
> 
> ...


Once again, as per the CSR that I have been dealing with:


> "Thank you for your email. The issues you described in your previous email are currently software issue on the 772 receiver. Our engineering is currently working on software that will be sent your receiver via satellite signal."


 Prior to this eMail I inquire if the newer boxes as in the 922 had these problem and was told that only the 722 does. Now that is not to say that the 922 will have its own, but I pray that with all the problems with the 722, they'll really step up and put a little more attention to the 922. Fingers Crossed.

As for the Timers not firing. These are the ones where the EPG is correct. They are just not going off or are cutting off the tail ends of recordings that the other one didn't. Or the red light will be on and the listing in the EPG shows that the program is recording. But there is no program at all in the "My Recordings" area, much less one showing that it is recording. And after all is said and done, no recording at all. This is all being chalked up to SW problems. Then after 18 months of tracking, I have long since given up on the EPG that is labeled TV Guide. TV Guide saying they know nothing and have nothing to do with Tribune Media Services. Of which, the program descriptions are labeled (c) Tribune Media Services that owns Zap2It that also provides interactive service on DishHOME. The EPG matches the always erroneous listings on Zap2It - 1:1. Whereas TVGuide, TitanTV and the broadcasters all match up and are 97% accurate.

I held on to the other box pending a reply from my less than timely CSR that when they did replied it was to only one topic and addressed the new 21.0 Remote and not in a very informative way. So . . . I'll send off the old 722 with my shipments tomorrow (today). I finally got it pulled from the rack in the dungeon and all boxed up. Then start from scratch on the replacement marked "refurbished". I have to say for having their own hardware manufacturing, they sure do make a lot of junkers. I've had (contemporary gear only) 9-501's, 7-508's, 8-625's (two in operation at once. the one in the media room was replaced with the 722.) Eventually I'd like to have 3-922's to hook up to my internal 10 channel modulator (6 for video, 4 for surveillance) system. But we'll have to see what happens.

The picture problems are that Direct Local OTA looks alarmingly better than Dish programing and OTA rerouted through the box (great feature and I love the way they have it set up). This was attributed to the SW issue. Also love the all the built in modulators. That opens more channels in my system. Hopefully soon they will BC in 1080p as I have seen discussed. That way I can have total HD throughout.

So I have long since gotten past being severely angry and laugh every time I call and get the AA saying: _"I see you're one of out most valued customers. We hope you stay that way"_ or something like that. I also have to laugh and am impressed that I can now call from any phone line (7) in the house and their system has pieced the various phone numbers to the one account. Now if their boxes could operate as efficiently.

So . . . having been with DISH since 1995, was on the payroll for a bit, and having known Charlie in the C Band days, I have a soft spot for DISH. Some say that the soft spot is on my head.

Later, gotta go, MonsterGarage is on HDTHR . . . 
. . . fb


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

ok.. how often are you getting timers firing or indicating as firing but no recording showing up? This is not normal for a 722 and if you go back and read L616, L615 and L617 threads you will not see any pattern of this type of issue. So the more details you can provide the better. 

Do you have a use case where this happens 100% of the time? What does the DVR schedule page (DVR three times) tell you? How many Timer events (Check the DVR Schedule Page) and timers do you have. Do you have more then 10 Dish Passes configured? 

Is your 722 on a UPS or power conditioner? Did your previous receiver exhibit this behavior? 

The rebooting you are mentioning is not common and if you mentioned to the CSR that your box is rebooting once per day (Not including night update) and the CSR came back with that being a software defect, my opinion is that the CSR is making a leap here. Without details surrounding the issue one can not determine if it is a software defect and most likely even with details it is hard to classify such an event as software related unless it is 100% repeatable. 

CSR definitely has a right to their opinion and they may be right. But based on what is being reported here and the trends I have seen what you are describing is not defect lots of people are encountering here and therefore requiring digging a bit to get a better feel if what you are seeing might be more likely hardware or software related. I am still of the opinion it is hardware related but more details might change my mind. The only thing I could think of is you are running with a high amount of Dish Timer events 500+ or a large amount of Dish Passes 20+.

Bottom... More details the better.


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

I went to watch CSI late last night which it recorded that day. At first all I had was black screen. So I fast forward it till I got a picture which was after the first commercial. So I rewinded it and went to the start of the show and played with out a problem.
I never had this before. 
I have L6.17 (622)and this was recorded off a local from dish (02 WCBS 9pm-10pm).


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Got L6.17 two mornings ago. No problems with timers. CCs seem to work ok.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Speaking of timer problems. Mine seems to have started with 6.16 but continues with 6.17. There is one program that causes a problem. The 6am news on the local ABC affiliate. A couple of times it wasn't on the list of recorded programs but when I checked the history it said it was completed. And this morning it recorded 13 minutes but the history showed it recording from 5:59 until 7:03. Anyway, every time it does this I delete the timer and start afresh. I don't recall ever rebooting after this happened to see if that worked, though. But my screen name can explain the memory thing :grin: And I never have over 30 - 35 timers set up. Number of events can't be more than 100 if that many.

Darn thing better not misfire on Lost. But at least they currently rerun lost the following week.


----------



## ericsdad (Sep 2, 2007)

I don't know if it's the L6.17 software that is causing the problem, but in the last few days my 622 has been canceling OTA manual timers and stating that they were canceled by user.
Today I tried to set a manual timer for 9:00pm to 11:00pm on an OTA channel and it wouldn't let me do it. I finally tried 9:00pm to 11:01pm and it worked. I deleted it and tried 9 to 11 again and it still wouldn't work until I added 1 more minute. I will have to check tomorrow to see if it cancels it overnight like the other ones were.


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

My first morning with 6.17 was an eventful one, I suffered through several freeze ups and auto reboots before I finally had enough and unplugged the unit for several minutes and once I plugged it back in and allowed it to reboot that seems to have taken care of those problems.

However, I am having problems with OTA channels being very pixilated and the picture going blank for a second or two, that isn’t occurring on my 211 and never seemed to occur prior to the update.


----------



## tim4701 (Feb 14, 2009)

My vip722 upgraded to L6.17 recently and since yesterday has rebooted itself at least 5 times that I know of. This morning I unplugged it for 15 minutes and repowered it. It went about 3 hours before it rebooted again. My wife has also figured out that since the upgrade if she tries to cancel a timer (have only tried trying to cancel individual shows) it will reboot. So now we can't cancel any upcoming shows. Before the upgrade to L6.17 it was fine. I'm convinced its a FW problem.


----------



## tim4701 (Feb 14, 2009)

tim4701 said:


> My vip722 upgraded to L6.17 recently and since yesterday has rebooted itself at least 5 times that I know of. This morning I unplugged it for 15 minutes and repowered it. It went about 3 hours before it rebooted again. My wife has also figured out that since the upgrade if she tries to cancel a timer (have only tried trying to cancel individual shows) it will reboot. So now we can't cancel any upcoming shows. Before the upgrade to L6.17 it was fine. I'm convinced its a FW problem.


Ok, I think I may have figured out the reset when deleting timers or skipping events. I think maybe my wife had too many events setup (skipped and not skipped... we were at 299 events total with 71 timers). I went in and removed a few timers that had a bunch of events (DVR reset each time, but when it came back timer and its events were gone) and at some point it started working again. So I think maybe we hit a threshold on the max number of allowable events. I would have thought the system would be smart enough to not let that happen, or would at least give a warning. Will see if this stops the unprovoked resets as well. So, because we did add a timer/events the other day and it just so happened to upgrade to 617... maybe I was too quick to blame 617.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

tim4701 said:


> Ok, I think I may have figured out the reset when deleting timers or skipping events. I think maybe my wife had too many events setup (skipped and not skipped... we were at 299 events total with 71 timers). I went in and removed a few timers that had a bunch of events (DVR reset each time, but when it came back timer and its events were gone) and at some point it started working again. So I think maybe we hit a threshold on the max number of allowable events. I would have thought the system would be smart enough to not let that happen, or would at least give a warning. Will see if this stops the unprovoked resets as well. So, because we did add a timer/events the other day and it just so happened to upgrade to 617... maybe I was too quick to blame 617.


I had the same problem several months ago. Whenever I would access the timers, it would reset. It turned out to be a corrupt timer. It finally corrected itself. I thought maybe the corrupt timer had finally fired and got deleted by the system. When you get to the timer maximum, it will tell you; the system seems to handle that properly. I don't think L6.17 was the culprit.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

tim4701 said:


> Ok, I think I may have figured out the reset when deleting timers or skipping events. I think maybe my wife had too many events setup (skipped and not skipped... we were at 299 events total with 71 timers). I went in and removed a few timers that had a bunch of events (DVR reset each time, but when it came back timer and its events were gone) and at some point it started working again. So I think maybe we hit a threshold on the max number of allowable events. I would have thought the system would be smart enough to not let that happen, or would at least give a warning. Will see if this stops the unprovoked resets as well. So, because we did add a timer/events the other day and it just so happened to upgrade to 617... maybe I was too quick to blame 617.


Could possible be related to a corrupted timer as Tulsaok suggests. The other possibility is the mix of timers you created caused operations that took too long causing the box to reboot itself. Both of these I consider a bug, but the tough thing is reproducing these.

The maximum timer events are 576 and 96 timers. Their have been reports in the past where people create a lot of Dish Pass timers and their boxes get un-reliable. Do you have a lot of Fish Passes?


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Do you have a lot of Fish Passes?


What if he only goes to Long John Silver's once a week?  I know, I know but I couldn't let that get away as often as I fatfinger the keyboard.

edited to remove a fatfinger error :lol


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

ChuckA said:


> FarmerBob, your problems sound hardware related to me. We are not seeing reports of these types of problems from most other 722 users on either 6.16 or 6.17. It is not all that unusual to get a bad receiver when you get a replacement. I would suggest trying to get another replacement. The box should not be rebooting like that and with the other problems you mentioned, something sounds very off with that receiver unless you have some local power issues that would affect any receiver you get.
> 
> The 922 is not available yet. And, any time a new piece of hardware comes out you can assume there will be software problems out of the gate. Don't believe them when they say they already know it has no problems. It's the ones they don't know about that will get you.


Well whatever the problem(s) are, I'm having them all with this "remanufactured" unit. Not only is my box restarting itself. I have to Power Cycle it many times a day to get a picture. And with what I was told earlier about a software problems with picture quality, and we know that software can damage or keep hardware from operating properly, it looks like this unit is not ready for prime time on many levels. I called Friday night and got a very knowledgeable and helpful young lady (American TS) that said that she is aware of many complaints on the 722 and is sending me a new one to replace the replacement and a 21.x remote. She said no malady would surprise her. Looks like Echostar isn't doing too well in the manufacturing department and the 722. Let's hope it's just the 722.

And I did not say that there were no problems with the 922, it was that the ones that we are experiencing with the 722 are said to not be present in the 922. I'm sure it'll have its own due to the completely new UI and mechanical features. If what is going on with the 722 is any indicator.

Although the 922 isn't available to the public, I know that since it's due soon they have to have many that are in use in testing, pre-distribution, in-house demos and I would hope that they starting to educate the reps about them. So to say that they don't know about a unit that is soon to hit the market is plain naive. I'm sure that the 922 will have its share of problems. But with all the new features and interfaces, this unit will hopefully be drug through the mud to work out as many bugs as possible. I think that since this is their new hallmark piece that they will put more attention in to it and want it to premier in a positive light. And hopefully the UI will trickle down to the more menial boxes and be less problematic on many fronts.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

olguy said:


> What if he only goes to Long John Silver's once a week?  I know, I know but I couldn't let that get away as often as I fatfinger the keyboard.
> 
> edited to remove a fatfinger error :lol


:lol::hurah::lol: 

Sometimes the mind just moves faster than the fingers and this the result of such an event. Thanks for the laugh olguy!!


----------



## saltrek (Oct 22, 2005)

I don't know when I got the update to 6.17, but I have two 622's, and they both are currently at 6.17. Starting about a week ago, neither box is recognizing my broadband connection. 

I have not changed anything with my router or any other configurations. The 622's get their broadband through the electrical outlet and are plugged directly into the wall. 

All other devices including a Slingbox (which is also gets its connection thru the wall) are working properly.

I have done a hard reset on one of the boxes which did not help get a connection.


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

saltrek said:


> I don't know when I got the update to 6.17, but I have two 622's, and they both are currently at 6.17. Starting about a week ago, neither box is recognizing my broadband connection.
> 
> I have not changed anything with my router or any other configurations. The 622's get their broadband through the electrical outlet and are plugged directly into the wall.
> 
> ...


Did you try resting your Broadband Connection?
Menu >6>1>9>1> Reset Connection.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

saltrek said:


> I don't know when I got the update to 6.17, but I have two 622's, and they both are currently at 6.17. Starting about a week ago, neither box is recognizing my broadband connection.
> 
> I have not changed anything with my router or any other configurations. The 622's get their broadband through the electrical outlet and are plugged directly into the wall.
> 
> ...


I just checked my router and it's seeing my 622s. And my set up is like yours. I haven't tried the BB test yet since 6.17 but if the router sees it I think it's okay.

ImBack may have the fix. I did have to do that a few months back for no apparent reason.


----------



## casolorz (Oct 25, 2006)

Has anyone else had an issue with the dvr not recording extra time?
I've had it several times now, some where when I increased the time by hand while the recording was going on and todays really angering one was that a soccer game didn't record the extra 60 minutes its set for!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

casolorz said:


> Has anyone else had an issue with the dvr not recording extra time?
> I've had it several times now, some where when I increased the time by hand while the recording was going on and todays really angering one was that a soccer game didn't record the extra 60 minutes its set for!


Can you duplicate the steps? Try and report back.. That way others can try and duplicate what you did.


----------



## casolorz (Oct 25, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Can you duplicate the steps? Try and report back.. That way others can try and duplicate what you did.


Sure.
First times it happened, start watching an OTA (don't think OTA is needed for i to happen) show while its still being recorded, then press the record button, then press the fwd button to increase the record time. I added as much as 30 minutes, it even asked me to skip recording other things. Once the show ends at its originally scheduled time you would expect it to continue because of the extra recording time, but it doesn't. I did this with about 3 shows last week, I am certain at least one wasn't OTA.

Second when it happened today, I scheduled a soccer game, all my sporting events get 60 minutes extra by default, I think its a DVR default. This has worked since day 1. I was watching the game and two hours into it it said it was over, but it should have lasted 60 minutes more.

Let me know if you need any more details.


----------



## ttsig (Jan 2, 2009)

Our 722 received the L6.17 update about a week ago. Since then the box has started rebooting at least once a day and sometimes several times a day or within an hour. Prior to this the box was rock solid (which is not something I can say about our 222). Starting to look like a firmware problem to me.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

ttsig said:


> Our 722 received the L6.17 update about a week ago. Since then the box has started rebooting at least once a day and sometimes several times a day or within an hour. Prior to this the box was rock solid (which is not something I can say about our 222). Starting to look like a firmware problem to me.


 I have my third one within two months sitting on top of my second one, just waiting for me to swap them. I wish #2 wouldn't crash when I try to do the 21.0 remote sync which would save me a ton of transcribing.

My UPS guy made mention that he is delivering many DISH boxes. We discussed that he has delivered many many DISH boxes. He wanted to know if I knew why there was such "commerce" in these. I told him Software. He says he'll stick with Comcast.

Off to swap out #2. I pray that the 922 is not like this. I have been promised by TS that it isn't. Butcha never know . . . .


----------



## girdnerg (May 17, 2007)

622 with L6.17 for about a week now.

I had a very weird recording error yesterday. I have a "Jeopardy" timer set for all episodes on my OTA channel 002-01, but for some reason it recorded another OTA subchannel, 006-03. The program was still named Jeopardy. It's never done this before. The timer has been in place for a year or so. 

So far, I deleted the timer and then set it up again. I'll have to see if that worked when I get home. Even if it's fixed I'll do a power-cord reset because I haven't done one since the new software came out.

Update: Jeopardy recorded just fine last night. Did a power-cord reset. Now I have a different problem. When watching 2 events that were recording last night, every time I hit FF the progress bar at the bottom of the screen read all zeroes. If I hit select, the banner would display the correct info about the program, but the time remaining read 0. On one of the shows, I cancelled out of watching it. Then when I resumed (recording had ended by now), the progress bar and banner read correctly.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

casolorz said:


> Has anyone else had an issue with the dvr not recording extra time?
> I've had it several times now, some where when I increased the time by hand while the recording was going on and todays really angering one was that a soccer game didn't record the extra 60 minutes its set for!


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=152249



I had hopes that this was fixed, in that I have 617 now and I saw it before with 616, and I did get the extra 60 min for 2 hockey games over the weekend. But if people are still seeing the problem ...


----------



## casolorz (Oct 25, 2006)

Kevin Brown said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=152249
> 
> 
> 
> I had hopes that this was fixed, in that I have 617 now and I saw it before with 616, and I did get the extra 60 min for 2 hockey games over the weekend. But if people are still seeing the problem ...


I am wondering if some of the shows I had trouble with were recorded while I still had 616. I'll report it if I see it happening again.


----------



## otnipj3s (Jul 20, 2008)

I am having a locking up ( to the point of both soft and hard resets ) when watching recorded HD programs. It acts like watching a scratched DVD, sometimes you can fast forward and it will start again. Sometimes it completely locks up. This seems to have started with the L6.17 software on my 722. Now while watching House on USA HD, we backed up a couple of clicks, and when we went to view live tv it rebooted.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

casolorz said:


> I am wondering if some of the shows I had trouble with were recorded while I still had 616. I'll report it if I see it happening again.


Please do.  We are entering the final stretch before the NHL playoffs, and I don't want to miss anything. I plan to grab the Sharks/Detroit game tomorrow.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

Does the "remote download" work for anyone with one of the new UHF remotes?

I have one of the new UHF learning remotes, and when I try to download from my remote to the 722, it causes the 722 to *reboot*.


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

I think it was a problem with the channel but just in case. 
CBS CH2 (local from Dish 2/24) NCIS 8- 9PM recorded to DVR.
VIP622- L6.17
The first few minutes of audio was music from something else.:eek2:


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

kucharsk said:


> Does the "remote download" work for anyone with one of the new UHF remotes?
> 
> I have one of the new UHF learning remotes, and when I try to download from my remote to the 722, it causes the 722 to *reboot*.


I'm on my third 722 and have tried this, because it would be so much easier to transfer the settings every time I have to install a new/replacement box. I only got reboots also. When I asked DISH they said that feature was not available on the 722. But then I was also told that the 21.0 would not work with the 625, of which I figured out how to make it work, this tells me that they are now read into this feature. I told them the interface for it was right there so is it not available or not ready? I was told that I did not have the interface, even though I was looking right at it. I guess there's your answer.

Like I said it would make swapping out all these boxes so much easier. No easy way about it for us just yet. But we can always hope.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Huh? What interface are you talking about Bob? I don't have a 21.0 remote but my understanding is that the download feature is not supported on the 722. Will it ever be? well that is a bigger questions and one I don't the answer too.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

Ron Barry said:


> Huh? What interface are you talking about Bob? I don't have a 21.0 remote but my understanding is that the download feature is not supported on the 722. Will it ever be? well that is a bigger questions and one I don't the answer too.


 If you press the menu button twice you get one of two system info pages, this one labeled "System Info", other than the one you get by pressing Menu>6>1>3, labeled "System Info One". At the bottom of the "System Info" page select "next", you should get a page that is labeled "Remote Download Info" that tells you how to do it for both TV1 and TV2 separately.

Every time I have tried it, the remote goes through all the motions then the box up to showing a green progress bar, what progress it happening I have not idea, then it stalls and reboots.

So obviously this feature is "going to be available". But if when I called to get info on this remote I was met with a very "you're in trouble young man" tone as to how I got it, which was from DISH direct, is any indication, it sounds as if these remotes are not meant to be out among the masses yet. And it would make sense that features in the boxes may be there, but not ready. Such as L617.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well hopefully that is the case but features have appeared in releases before by mistake. Another possibility is that the feature is targeted for the 722K which my guess would be based on the same code base so it might have gotten in that way assuming no 722 user has the 21.0 yet. In either case, no DVR has indicated to support the feature so I would highly recommend staying away from it until it actually is indicated by Dish to be available and working on one of the DVRs listed. 

Man I wish they would add this feature to the web interface so you can save configuration through the net.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well hopefully that is the case but features have appeared in releases before by mistake. Another possibility is that the feature is targeted for the 722K which my guess would be based on the same code base so it might have gotten in that way assuming no 722 user has the 21.0 yet. In either case, no DVR has indicated to support the feature so I would highly recommend staying away from it until it actually is indicated by Dish to be available and working on one of the DVRs listed. 

Man I wish they would add this feature to the web interface so you can save configuration through the net.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Some people may have already mentioned this, but this morning I had a strange occurrence with my 622. I turned it on from standby and got just the sound and no picture. The picture was the screen that we see when the 622 is on standby. I tried changing channels but it didn't work. I didn't wait long before doing a soft reboot because I know that usually clears things up, it did, but I'm still wondering if anyone else has seen this?


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Well hopefully that is the case but features have appeared in releases before by mistake. Another possibility is that the feature is targeted for the 722K which my guess would be based on the same code base so it might have gotten in that way assuming no 722 user has the 21.0 yet. In either case, no DVR has indicated to support the feature so I would highly recommend staying away from it until it actually is indicated by Dish to be available and working on one of the DVRs listed.


Note that if you try to "download" from the 6.3 remote the box simply tells you the feature is not supported with your remote.

I personally think this is because the 722 and 722K will be running the same code, and the code accesses some memory location that doesn't exist in the 722 and/or the 722K has extra RAM the 722 doesn't.


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

edw said:


> I don't know if this is the place to ask this, but...my 622 has been "reving" up for the last hour and a green light blinking on the front of the unit. I tried to push "power" for several seconds with no result. I tried to take out the card then reinstate it with no result. I unpluged the unit than repluged it with no result. The 622 continually makes this noise while the green light blinks. I've left it unplugged.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


Exactly the same thing happened to my 622 last night. First time doing so. I have L6.17 and just got local HD's.

Edit #1: No more problems like the subject one. Must have been a fluke.


----------

